# Mobile camera shootout: HTC One vs. iPhone 5, Lumia 920,  Galaxy S3 and S4



## editor (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice comparison here although there's no runaway winner across the board. The HTC One doesn't seem quite as revolutionary as I hoped, and the Lumia 920 is still the one to beat. 

The iPhone 5 proved itself to be an excellent camera, although it's pretty close between all four at times. 

http://asia.cnet.com/camera-shootout-htc-one-vs-iphone-5-lumia-920-and-s3-62220897.htm


----------



## Chz (Mar 25, 2013)

It's exactly what you'd expect of the One. In brightly lit shots, the MP disadvantage is going to be noticed. The moment lighting is less than perfect, it edges ahead.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 29, 2013)

Most of these are a waste of time given the number of people printing photos from a phone are incredibly low given the number of photos taken and shared to the net. At standard photo frame size (5x7) there's little to choose between any of them that would make you notice too much. As long as it doesn't overexpose your average shot and gives decent colour reproduction it should do just fine.

Of course like all camera's the person pressing the button is what really matters.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2013)

Here's another, more comprehensive shootout, this time including the S4.


> None of the devices in this shootout are good at everything. So, if you're planning to take a lot of pictures with your smartphone, you should be clear about where your priorities are. With its 13MP sensor the Samsung Galaxy S4 clearly produces most detail in good light and shows a good overall performance.
> 
> In low light the S4 tends to opt for higher ISOs than the competition, but in turn that gets you faster shutter speeds and the sensor still captures more detail than the rivals. Having 13MP to start with also means that at equalized viewing sizes the Samsung's higher noise levels will be much less noticeable than at a 100% view. That is important to keep in mind considering that almost all smartphone images are reduced in size for editing and/or sharing. The Samsung's flash performance is decent too and exposure is usually spot on.
> 
> ...


More info and lots of test shots: 
http://connect.dpreview.com/post/92...sunggalaxys4-vs-htcone-vs-iphone5-vs-lumia920


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2013)

Another fairly detailed comparison here. 














> Bottom line
> The HTC One and Nokia Lumia 920 are still the best all around camera phones out there despite their idiosyncrasies. In particular, they’re excellent in the dark. The HTC One’s photos sometimes come out grainy and the Lumia 920 doesn’t do a good job with colour balance.
> 
> As for our newcomers, the Galaxy S4 takes solid, sharp photos in most conditions, and it was at least a contender for the top spot in several of the tests. Unfortunately it’s terrible in low-light. Despite using entirely new imaging technology, the Xperia Z fell short more often than not.
> ...


----------

